# I love November



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

Yesterday, November 2nd, was a wonderful day. I couldn't have asked for any better weather or circumstances. So I got on stand somewhere around 0615 or so. Not too long after, somewhere around 0640, I hear some loud snaps behind my right shoulder. It's a little fork buck missing half his rack. He passes by and I start to get excited as it gives promise to the day. At 0750 I hear noise behind my left shoulder. A medium size doe had crept up on my position. However, I can't look at her to well because the sun is blaring in my eyes as she was to the east. I figure it's not too big of a deal, so I look away for a little bit. In the meantime I had heard some noise but figured it was the doe. I was wrong. A buck had found this doe and the chase was on. They disappeared and I only caught a quick glimpse of the buck as the sun was still pretty nasty. So later on at 0815 another fork buck comes cruising through the area. Then at 0840 the half-racked fork buck returns and at 0844 a button buck comes cruising through. I really couldn't believe the amount of traffic that I was seeing. Somewhere around 0905 I find that doe returning from behind my left shoulder. I was tempted to shoot her as I haven't killed my meat deer this year yet. However, I stopped myself and considered, "is there a chance that buck is following her". I look over my right shoulder and there he is! I couldn't believe it. I stand up and get everything ready. As he is approaching I drew my bow. Yeah, that was stupid. He was so busy sniffing the ground that he stalled out big time. After a very long amount of time he ends up going around the other side of the tree. I had to let down the draw as my muscles couldn't take it anymore. I twirled around and tried to pull back on the bow. Someone would have laughed watching me do so as my muscles were shot. I finally got it back and laid the pins on that buck. He was so calm that I didn't have to make a sound to get him to stop. I fired an arrow as he was quartered away. The arrow never fully penetrated as I hit shoulder bone on the other side. He went tearing off through the woods with the arrow stuck inside him. I waited about 30-40 minutes and got down off stand to where he was shot. I found some hair but no blood. I started following his known direction and finally found blood after about 40 yards. The closer I got to him the more sprayed the leaves were. I found him expired about 100 yards away. Best deer I've ever killed to date.

 

 

This 11 point deer scored 145 gross (if I did it right). I'll get it officially scored in 60 days. Good luck to all the other rut hunters!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats man! That's what its all about..
Gun hunters just don't understand! 

Congrats on your PB!


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

wow! beautiful buck! im jealous...ive seen alot but all have been 50 yards or more away.i need freezer meat myself as last years meat is gone...well anyway congrats on a great buck


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

After last years experience of not being able to pull back my bow without problems, in real life shooting conditions, I turned mine down to 57lbs this year. Shoots just as good as it did at 65lbs., and it draws back like butter. I could stand there all day pulling the darn thing back at the range, but two different times, call it adrenaline or what ever it cost me two shots. Oh well, maybe it was just the Deer Gods telling me to pass them up till this year...lol.

Congrats on that bruiser!


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome Deer!!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Great buck and story...congrats!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

great buck! congragulations. love the pic of the buck in the woods!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice can't wait til I can get out again (work sucks)this weekend.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice buck. Sounds like a great hunt, even before you got him.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Great buck!


----------



## Cranberry Kid (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice deer....I'm jealous, sitting here at work sucks!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome story, great deer, congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats and thanks for sharing the story. I have 11 days to bow hunt from now to the first day of gun season. Better believe I'll be taking full advantage of every day.

Now get out there an manage some Does!


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

nice buck.


----------

